# Misinterpreted lyrics



## Chary (May 31, 2017)

Music is said to be a universal language. As, even in lyrical songs, regardless of the language you speak, it can still evoke emotion and feeling. But what if those times where you try to sing along to a catchy rhythm that you love, only to look up the actual lyrics, and find out you've been singing the wrong words the whole time! What are your worst misconstructions of musical lyrics?



> BORTZ I haven't looked up the lyrics for the next line but it sounds like "I GOT MY MONEY, AND THATS OKKKK OOOHHHH OH OH" so thats why my wife and I sing
> 
> Chary I don't know half the lines either, and honestly that makes it all the more fun!
> 
> Dionicio3 I want a thread with the incorrectly heard lyrics now


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2017)

Beautiful. Literally me for Persona and The World Ends with You. You cannot understand those people.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> Music is said to be a universal language. As, even in lyrical songs, regardless of the language you speak, it can still evoke emotion and feeling. But what if those times where you try to sing along to a catchy rhythm that you love, only to look up the actual lyrics, and find out you've been singing the wrong words the whole time! What are your worst misconstructions of musical lyrics?


Haha, honestly was expecting an EoF thread with you typing out the way you heard the song


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Haha, honestly was expecting an EoF thread with you typing out the way you heard the song


Yeah, I thought that's what you meant.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 31, 2017)

Persona 3 - Burn my Dread

really any song with engrish in it.


REAL LYRICS

I will -
(Burn my dread)
I once ran away from the god of fear
And he chained me to despair-yeah
(Burn my dread)
I will break the chain and run
till I see the sunlight again

WHAT I THOUGHT

I will -
(Burn my dread)
I once ran away from a godfree
and he chained me to a chair-yeah
(Burn my dread)
I will break the chain and run
???????? sunlight again.

HAHAHAHAHAHA...laugh at me


----------



## HaouIngvalt (May 31, 2017)

Sing the wrong words the whole time?



Eternally.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 31, 2017)

HaouIngvalt said:


> Sing the wrong words the whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> Eternally.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 31, 2017)

The 90's.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

well since my english is fucked up i always pass through this


----------



## NORBIN (May 31, 2017)

Basically me with every vocal track on P5s OST, I sang along all kinds of random gibberish to Life Will Change and Rivers In The Desert.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

Metallic Madness Present JP/EU (Sonic CD)
Sounds like absolute gibberish at the start, lol.

However, this doesn't apply in this case as there are no official lyrics.

Though, I did misinterpret parts of the intro song to Sonic CD (You Can Do Anything).


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 1, 2017)

Not mine but my sister thought the line "but in his mind he's the dopest trip" from Pretty Fly (For a White Guy) was "He's a tuna strip"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

Half OT, but this makes me remember of songs listened to phonetically in other languages.
One example is Billie Jean, listend to from a Spanish perspective:


I assure you I have lost my ability to understand what he is really saying.
Since I saw this, I can't listen anything else but "quieres una manzana?" there (do you want an apple?)

/OT


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2017)

One of the more famous examples of this can be found by internet archeologists:
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/duhast


----------

